
Show HN: Learn to Design and Build Web Apps Without Code - tbotnar
https://nocodify.com
======
tbotnar
Hi guys,

A couple years ago, I was non-technical, struggling to find a technical
cofounder. I ended up raising a hefty amount of investment just so that I
could hire a developer. Fast forward to today and now I am well versed in all
things no code, having built multiple businesses.

Nocodify is a program that builds your business from the ground up (all using
no code). It starts from ideation to execution, with no stone left unturned.
We had our first cohort of members last year undergo the program, with 4 being
huge successes.

We're now open for Cohort 2 registration. Please feel free to check out the
site!

------
maxshash
Thanks for the article!

